# Wobble Lights



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Anyone using the wobble lights? I did a search and the only reference to them was from Silverstilts. Just wondering if they are worth the money. Found them at Lowe's for $88


----------



## big george (Feb 7, 2009)

fr8train said:


> Anyone using the wobble lights? I did a search and the only reference to them was from Silverstilts. Just wondering if they are worth the money. Found them at Lowe's for $88


 Wobble lights are good if you want to see where your going in the dark.If you want to see the ceiling and walls i think a person should have a light at the ceiling.


----------

